# All Clad LTD or Stainless Steel



## jc9394 (May 3, 2006)

Which one is better?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, JC. This board has an excellent search feature. If you type in "All-Clad" you'll find dozens of conversations about this topic. I'm certain it's been discussed.

You're welcome to post onto any of those threads if you like to revive the conversation. 

If none of them suits your question, hang tight on this thread and someone will probably answer.

Please enjoy browsing the whole site: recipes, cookbook reviews, cooking articles.... there's a lot to learn here. We'll look forward to your posts, too!

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

All Clad is All Clad is All Clad. Whether you buy the Ltd, Stainless is a matter of how much you want to spend and aesthetics. The basic utensil is the same and only the outside looks different. 

Jock


----------



## jc9394 (May 3, 2006)

I did notice the LTD series is thicker than SS version.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The other main difference besides looks is that SS can be used on induction "burners," whereas LTD and the other varieties of AllClad cannot.

But as Jock said, they are all pretty much the same. Just stay away from the Emeril line, which is definitely thinner. 

Fwiw: I just weighed my two 8-inch AC saute pans:
LTD nonstick = 696 grams
MasterChef regular = 738 grams

:look:


----------

